# How to change Disks on fdisk?



## RickMura (Jan 16, 2009)

Hi all,

I'm trying to install FreeBsd, but when I need to configure my partions I can't know how to change between disk1 and disk2.

My disks configurations:
Disk 1 IDE:
**Only 1 partions NTFS (my documents backup)
Disk 2 SATA: 
**Partion 1 NTFS (my WinXP)
**Partion 2 Debian instalation (I'll delete this partion to install here the FreeBSD)

Important:
My grub configuration is a little diferent, look:


> title Windows XP Home Edition
> root (hd1,0)
> makeactive
> chainloader +1
> ...


This occurs because I have added the Disk 1 (IDE) later, and then I needed to map my drives.

When I start the FreeBSD installation on Partition Configuration the program enters Disk 1  as default, and I need to change to Disk 2.

Can you help me?

*Sry my english is too bad.

Tks
Mura


----------



## pablo (Jan 16, 2009)

If I correctly understand, You need start installation by booting from boot CD, select *Custom* installation, go to *Partition* and select *ad1* (which must be your "Disk 2 SATA") for partitioning.
 Note: You must see here 2 disk, ad0 and ad1.
 *Sorry, my english is so poor. My native language is MACRO11.


----------



## RickMura (Jan 17, 2009)

You are correct, but, in this option "Custon->Partion" I don't have any option to change to "Disk 2 SATA", I can view only one Disk (1 IDE)


----------



## RickMura (Jan 17, 2009)

Correcting "Custon->Partition"


----------

